# que es over??



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

lo posteo aquí pues siento que esta solo es onda de aquí de mexico: viene mucha gente y me pregunta por espaciadores OVER para tazas de dirección (para darle altura a la potencia).

que es eso de OVER?? lo he intentado investigar en paginas en otros países y no he encontrado nada acerca de esta especificación; parece que solo aquí en mexico manejan este termino: "OVER, SUPER OVER" o estoy mal...

por cierto tenia mucho que no posteaba... saludos amigos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

1 1/8", corto por oversize, de aquellos tiempos cuando los tubos de direccion eran de 1" y de pronto salieron los de 1.125" y se les decia "oversize".

En Mexico aparentemente el termino no cayo en desuso despues de que llego el 1.5" y el tapered.

O eso entiendo yo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ja ja ja , a mi me da mucha risa ese termino de over o de oversize , jajaja.

Se lee y se utiliza de forma muy común en los anuncios de headsets , potencias y hasta de manubrios , estoy de acuerdo con Warp , hace ya un montonal de años cuando los tubo de dirección pasaron de 1 pulgadota a 1 1/8" se les comenzo a llamar oversize y aquí en México se quedo la mala costumbre del " over " 

saludos.


----------

